# Mosquito Fish gave birth.



## Difrano (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Its the first time any fish breed for me o I have a question, i have a native 55G with 10 mosquito fish, 4 killi, one cray and one pleco (they are almost native here I got him in a stream)

My females mosquito fish got pregnant and today they gave birth I almost removed all the fry like 30, and but them in a glass jar, i don't have another thank or filter, If I place them back in the tank the adults are going to eat them?

Thanks


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It is hard to find a more enthusiastic cannibal than a Gambusia mosquitofish.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

yep, they will be eaten. your best bet is to get a breeder net for the fry.


----------

